

A literary appreciation of the Olson/Zoneinfo/tz database - bensummers
http://blog.jonudell.net/2009/10/23/a-literary-appreciation-of-the-olsonzoneinfotz-database/

======
diiq
This has made my day. The perfect balance of absurd patience and dedication to
accuracy with a playful, irreverent attitude. Lovely.

------
pronoiac
(I was surprised I couldn't find the sources installed on Ubuntu.)

Edit: I searched for some of the contents, & found other places with copies -
<http://tzinfo.rubyforge.org/svn/tags/rel-0.1.1/data/>
[http://src.opensolaris.org/source/xref/onnv/onnv-
gate/usr/sr...](http://src.opensolaris.org/source/xref/onnv/onnv-
gate/usr/src/cmd/zic/)

Further edit: removing self-link.

------
Hexstream
Hehe:

"It’s all deliciously absurd. And according to Paul Eggert, Ben Franklin is
having the last laugh:

From Paul Eggert (2001-03-06): Daylight Saving Time was first suggested as a
joke by Benjamin Franklin in his whimsical essay “An Economical Project for
Diminishing the Cost of Light” published in the Journal de Paris (1784-04-26).
Not everyone is happy with the results. "

------
mahmud
Excellent reporting and scholarship.

